# Looking at getting a Diesel Cruze



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I found a diesel Cruze for a good price, basically it is a 2014 loaded and is $10k off the sticker price with 13k on the odometer. Any thing to look for? If I can convice my better half to let me get rid of my old smoky 91 jetta diesel and get this one it would be really nice. Thanks


----------



## rajon (Mar 11, 2015)

At 13k it is barely broken in.  There are no TSBs that I recall. I have a '14 diesel and adore the thing. If it is at a dealer they should throw in a warranty for you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You'll still have the remaining 36 month /36,000 mile bumper to bumper, 7 year/80K mile emissions, and 5 year/100K mile power train. See if you can look at the maintenance records, including services where the result was Could Not Duplicate or some similar statement.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

It is at a dealer. CarFax doesn't show much other when it was delivered from factory, then sold, and now back up again for sale, if I'm reading it correctly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have the dealer run a maintenance check through GM's system. All maintenance done by any GM dealership is automatically recorded. The CarFax tells you it wasn't in any accidents or flooded - that's good. The price is also good.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

If it has a build date earlier than February 2014, you might want to have them do the BCM update to change the trunk button on the key fob from a short-press to a 1 second press to open the trunk. This was introduced to help correct a common experience where the trunk opens due to inadvertent pressing of the button in a purse or pocket. 

If it has a build date earlier than July 2014, it would be wise to have them do the update to the steering computer that prevents/corrects the "notchy" steering issue. 

If it's built after July 2014, you should be ready to roll, as they have been mostly trouble-free. The Diesels do not have the water pump problems or half-shaft issues or other recalls that the other Cruze trims have experienced.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

obermd said:


> Have the dealer run a maintenance check through GM's system. All maintenance done by any GM dealership is automatically recorded. The CarFax tells you it wasn't in any accidents or flooded - that's good. The price is also good.


AMEN to that... You just need to be sure that the last guy didn't have problems. If he did the report will show it. If not. you should be happy.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine was built January 2014, not an issue yet. I thought I might have felt the notchy steering once but not 100%


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

It has a build date of 6/19/13. So sounds like this is one of the first to be produced.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

That's just a little over a month before mine was built. Mine was 7/29 or 7/30 of 13. I've had both updates I mentioned done to mine (under warranty), and much prefer the way the car operates after the updates. For being a month younger than your prospective purchase, I already have almost 3 times the miles on mine. Just rolled 36k last week.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine was built in May of '13 and it's been great for 112K miles, just a couple minor issues that never affected drivability. Sounds like a pretty decent deal!


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

OK, just to see what was out there, I found a bunch starting at $16,999 and up with as little as 6k miles on them. I wonder what is up, are people just not liking the diesel engine? Most are loaded as well, unless heated seats are standard.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> The CarFax tells you it wasn't in any accidents or flooded


it does not


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> OK, just to see what was out there, I found a bunch starting at $16,999 and up with as little as 6k miles on them. I wonder what is up, are people just not liking the diesel engine? Most are loaded as well, unless heated seats are standard.


heated seats are standard. About the only things that aren't standard are the sun roof, pioneer sound system, safety package, and accessories like fog lights. The rest, including leather, MyLink, power seat, etc. are standard on all Diesels. 

The pricing you are seeing is just a function of that big initial depreciation hit that all cars take right off the lot and the consequences of the big incentives that GM was giving on the Cruze at the end of the 2014 model year, which were significantly below sticker. If I remember correctly, some members here got their Diesels brand new for less than $21,000 (maybe even under $20k), and gas models were going even lower, because of the huge rebates and incentives GM was offering at the time.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When you go for a test drive take your better half but don't tell her it is a diesel. I would be surprised if she didn't think it was a petrol car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Major accidents and salvage title show up on CarFax. Minor fender benders won't.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Major accidents and salvage title show up on CarFax. Minor fender benders won't.


IF VOLUNTARILY reported to carfax

its a complete waste of money


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I love this diesel Cruze....I've had a 08 Corolla, 09 Civic, 12 Malibu, and a 13 Elantra...all of those except for the Malibu...(which never made the EPA mileage ratings).. got great mileage..36mpg on the highway in the summer time..sometimes I approached 40mpg if I drove under 65mph on the highway in the summer ...but this diesel almost makes those cars look like gas guzzlers....My Cruze diesel gives me 37 to 42 mpg just on short drives going to work...It's so easy to see 40 mpg with this diesel. Ive seen over 50 mpg on a trip with a mix of some slower red light roads in the mix...I've seen 64.8 mpg as my best 50 mile score on the computer...440 miles on a tank of fuel with the fuel gauge almost two bars before the half way mark...and the icing on the cake is the power this car has with the great fuel mileage. I have nearly 5K miles on my diesel and the car has been perfect so far...compared to the other eco cars I've owned this Cruze feels the best built, has most relaxed feel on the highway and by far it's the quietest on the highway...I'm sold on diesels cars now....I will be keeping this car for awhile.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

obermd said:


> You'll still have the remaining 36 month /36,000 mile bumper to bumper, 7 year/80K mile emissions, and 5 year/100K mile power train. See if you can look at the maintenance records, including services where the result was Could Not Duplicate or some similar statement.


Double check the emissions warranty. I had a EGR valve go out at 52000 miles and it was out of warranty. I would love to get a straight answer on that. 700 dollar repair.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Sounds like you are getting a good deal. I got my 2014 in Feb of 2015 for $21 and change out the door. At the time GM had nearly $4,200 in rebates on the car. I got my CTD on 25 Feb, and I just crossed 5,000 miles. I am very happy with the car so far. I feel it is well engineered and well put together. It is more comfortable than the Japanese cars I've owned that have been similar size. I just hope it is reliable as my past Hondas and Mazda. The seats are great, it is quiet on the highway, and the fuel economy is awesome. The online reviews I've read complain a little about the noise, they compare it to a Jetta TDI. IMHO GM did a great job with the sound deadening. So far, I look forward to every drive.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> If I can convice my better half to let me get rid of my old smoky 91 jetta diesel and get this one it would be really nice. Thanks


From a '91 Jetta diesel?

That's going to be like going from a 240D to a current S-Class!

The money is the only issue I see here.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Found another one that is for sale by the owner. Have to talk to the wife still. I imagine the one that is for sale by the owner for $16,500 might just let it go for $16 cash. Not fully loaded as the one with blind spot and lane change but hey it is still way better than my 91. It is way safer with all the air bags as well.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

BlueTopaz said:


> Found another one that is for sale by the owner. Have to talk to the wife still. I imagine the one that is for sale by the owner for $16,500 might just let it go for $16 cash. Not fully loaded as the one with blind spot and lane change but hey it is still way better than my 91. It is way safer with all the air bags as well.


The modern diesel is pretty much an entirely different type of engine to the 91 Jetta. Also it doesn't smoke like the old ones did.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, come this Friday I will be a new CTD owner. Getting it for $18k and it has 13K miles on it, built 6-19-13. Here are a few of the options on it.
PDD - 2LT DRIVER CONVENIENCE PKG: * VISORS, DRIVER/FRT PASSENGER W/ ILLUMINATED VANITY MIRRORS * INSIDE REARVIEW MIRROR, AUTO DIMMING * OUTSIDE MIRRORS, POWER ADJUSTABLE, HEATED * REAR VISION CAMERA SYSTEM 

PCW - ENHANCED SAFETY PACKAGE * REAR PARKING ASSIST * REAR CROSS TRAFFIC * SIDE BLIND ZONE ALERT 

UQA - PIONEER AUDIO SYSTEM-PREMIUM 

About the only thing it doesn't have from what I can tell after looking at all the other models for sale is fog lights and a sunroof.

Can't wait to pick it up. This is going to be a major improvement over my 91 Turbo Diesel Jetta.

Oh it's Tungsten Metallic with Jet Black interior. 

Now to get a list of mods together.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

BlueTopaz said:


> Well, come this Friday I will be a new CTD owner. Getting it for $18k and it has 13K miles on it, built 6-19-13. Here are a few of the options on it.
> PDD - 2LT DRIVER CONVENIENCE PKG: * VISORS, DRIVER/FRT PASSENGER W/ ILLUMINATED VANITY MIRRORS * INSIDE REARVIEW MIRROR, AUTO DIMMING * OUTSIDE MIRRORS, POWER ADJUSTABLE, HEATED * REAR VISION CAMERA SYSTEM
> 
> PCW - ENHANCED SAFETY PACKAGE * REAR PARKING ASSIST * REAR CROSS TRAFFIC * SIDE BLIND ZONE ALERT
> ...


Congrats! I really love that tungsten metallic color. I think you'll love the safety package too. I love the blind zone alert lights. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

BlueTopaz said:


> Well, come this Friday I will be a new CTD owner. Getting it for $18k and it has 13K miles on it, built 6-19-13. Here are a few of the options on it.
> PDD - 2LT DRIVER CONVENIENCE PKG: * VISORS, DRIVER/FRT PASSENGER W/ ILLUMINATED VANITY MIRRORS * INSIDE REARVIEW MIRROR, AUTO DIMMING * OUTSIDE MIRRORS, POWER ADJUSTABLE, HEATED * REAR VISION CAMERA SYSTEM
> 
> PCW - ENHANCED SAFETY PACKAGE * REAR PARKING ASSIST * REAR CROSS TRAFFIC * SIDE BLIND ZONE ALERT
> ...


I think you are getting a great deal and a car you are going to love. Welcome to the TDC club.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> Well, come this Friday I will be a new CTD owner. Getting it for $18k and it has 13K miles on it, built 6-19-13. Here are a few of the options on it.
> PDD - 2LT DRIVER CONVENIENCE PKG: * VISORS, DRIVER/FRT PASSENGER W/ ILLUMINATED VANITY MIRRORS * INSIDE REARVIEW MIRROR, AUTO DIMMING * OUTSIDE MIRRORS, POWER ADJUSTABLE, HEATED * REAR VISION CAMERA SYSTEM
> 
> PCW - ENHANCED SAFETY PACKAGE * REAR PARKING ASSIST * REAR CROSS TRAFFIC * SIDE BLIND ZONE ALERT
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## D Cruzer (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> Well, come this Friday I will be a new CTD owner. Getting it for $18k and it has 13K miles on it, built 6-19-13. Here are a few of the options on it.
> PDD - 2LT DRIVER CONVENIENCE PKG: * VISORS, DRIVER/FRT PASSENGER W/ ILLUMINATED VANITY MIRRORS * INSIDE REARVIEW MIRROR, AUTO DIMMING * OUTSIDE MIRRORS, POWER ADJUSTABLE, HEATED * REAR VISION CAMERA SYSTEM
> 
> PCW - ENHANCED SAFETY PACKAGE * REAR PARKING ASSIST * REAR CROSS TRAFFIC * SIDE BLIND ZONE ALERT
> ...


You WILL NEVER LOOK BACK says the owner of a new 2014 White w/Black interior. 
Bought it for $24K plus tax and license on February 03, 2015. 
In March, a couple of local dealers had 'em for $20K new, but not with all the options yours has.
Mine does not have the $900 extra Pioneer radio but it does have a S/R which I did not want.
Could not find one with the fog or running lights which I wanted.
Already it has almost 12K miles and it looks like it will be going 45 to 55K miles per year. 
It does have the "notchy" feeling steering as mentioned above which I discovered 
on my own before reading about it here.
However, it was built in September, so I do not understand that? Vin is 747-0580. 

Keep us posted please.

Good luck and enjoy! 

Regards,
Derrel 

D CRUZER


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

D Cruzer said:


> You WILL NEVER LOOK BACK says the owner of a new 2014 White w/Black interior.
> Bought it for $24K plus tax and license on February 03, 2015.
> In March, a couple of local dealers had 'em for $20K new, but not with all the options yours has.
> Mine does not have the $900 extra Pioneer radio but it does have a S/R which I did not want.
> ...


Welcome to the forum. 113K miles so far on my diesel and still loving every mile!


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

D Cruzer said:


> You WILL NEVER LOOK BACK says the owner of a new 2014 White w/Black interior.
> Bought it for $24K plus tax and license on February 03, 2015.
> In March, a couple of local dealers had 'em for $20K new, but not with all the options yours has.
> Mine does not have the $900 extra Pioneer radio but it does have a S/R which I did not want.
> ...


Bought my Diesel in Jan too...left over 2014. I wanted the fog lights too and made the deal with those included as a dealer installed option...350 dollars....later realized that I paid too much..but having the fog lights installed by the dealer as part of the deal at least puts them under the factory warranty so I don't feel so bad paying so much....I did get a really good price on my 2014 though


----------

